# Sticky  Welcome to the NEW Clock world forum



## Ernie Romers

Hi all,

Welcome to the new Clock world forum. A forum dedicated to mechanical clocks.

Please start your contributions by showing your favorite clock.


----------



## cavallino33

Great idea! I've been getting interested in clock lately and I'm sure there's lots of other people here who collect them. :-!


----------



## Cuckoo Ed

I really enjoy the mechanical old style mantle and cuckoo clocks
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## valvestem

I really like the idea of the Clock World forum. Thanks


----------



## Fledermaus

New Boy from the Isle of Wight. Interested to learn more. Have mostly mechanical clocks, the oldest is about 1780 single hander long case to various wall and mantel clocks. Currently, trying to restore a Kaiser anniversary clock to working order.....

:thanks:thanks


----------



## andydaniel

Great Idea, I really like your idea. Thanks


----------



## josephine lace

this idea is great and i hope it helps me build my interest for clocks


----------



## rationaltime

Ernie Romers means showing your favorite clock in a separate thread.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

